# Bnp & mma



## PrideNeverDies

What are ya thoughts on the BNP ?

Also, I was just going through a few BNP groups on facebook, and wow, there are a lot of people from Manchester and Brum who post ignorance, and they look like idiot skin heads, and so many of them wear tapout t-shirts

just wondering, has anyone ever met any BNP members at their gym ?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

The BNP should rightly so have free speech, we as a democracy should accept the political party.

Their vision of Britain is one of a medieval (whites only) utopia, where sex offenders and the mentally ill are executed, and adults are legally allowed to beat children. BNP's delusional policymakers have their minds stuck in colonial history, they refuse to accept change or think in modern terms. They have no concept of how to run a country, and no vision beyond their sole, twisted objective: the eventual removal of all "immigrants" from Britain - "immigrants", as defined by the BNP as any non-white, non-European. So if you're not 100 % white, and you were born in Britain, if your parents were born in Britain - you're not British. The BNP also proposes to recriminalize homosexuality. British nationalism, or mirror opposites of the Taliban? And for the record, BNP membership is open to whites only, discriminating due to skin colour, what a joke.

The thing that really pissed me off this year , was their criticism of the black soldier recieving the VC .. Because he was black , he was just doing his job.

Also, they are absolutely stupid because they released posters earlier in the year talking about all things british, and they used pictures of polish planes to show the "british pride", they dont even research properly

As an English citizen with Indian heritage, I would not be wanted in this country under their rule. What I find rather funny is the fact that EVERY "White British" person has immigrant roots, as we were connected to mainland europe 10,000 years ago, and this land was not inhabited until after the ice age. There seems to be a great emphasis on all things British, and not wanting to accept other cultures, despite the fact our clothing, medicine and food has been influenced by different cultures. "Our" alphabet isnt English, and our language has German influence.

The UK literally has NOTHING which will make the country money in terms of trade, and as a result the trade will cause the country to be starved of commodities. Protectionist policy has only ever been shown to cause decline, or at best neither growth nor decline. To vote BNP you'd have to be totally ignoring the Repercussions that their policy would have.

There needs to be a lot of work done to stop the mass immigration, but the majority come here to escape war (many of which we have been involved in), and there are many who will work low jobs that the "White Brit" won't work, yet they find time to complain they are taking jobs.

We are after all, ALL HUMANs, the skin colour doesnt make a person, it's their actions that defines a person. Racism will take us backwards, we have such little time on this earth, why not use the time to better ourselves by learning from other cultures, instead of helping a party that would be in favour of a race war. A vote for BNP, is a vote for ignorance.


----------



## marc

jeevan said:


> The BNP should rightly so have free speech, we as a democracy should accept the political party.





> A vote for BNP, is a vote for ignorance.


Bit of a contradiction.

Im not political in the slightest - it dosent matter who will be in charge there will always be corruption and greed - that being said from the little i know about the BNP if they where to get into power i think the country would be going backwards not forwards - but with the recession/country being on its arse isnt that happening anyway?


----------



## 1927

Christ Jeevan hell of a post for 4 in the morning.... up early or let going to bed?

I basically think they are all backwards, the only issue i agree needs to be sorted is the ammount of people coming in to this country from abroad.....and the ones already here we just cant throw out cause they claim political asylum or whatever its called ..... i just think we could enough problems of our own !


----------



## SanshouMatt

Jesus, are we really going to have this discussion again?


----------



## dave1180

The bnp has actually helped this country a

lot already.. If it wasn't for them Labour would never have even thought about the immigration problem we have.. don't forget it was labours idea to bring polish bus drivers over saying it'll be great for the economy, wouldn't it have made more sense to train the unemployed to do the job?? I'm not saying that the bnp should get in to power but they are a big wake up call to the only two parties that will ever run this country.


----------



## MUTINY!

dave1180 said:


> The bnp has actually helped this country a
> 
> lot already...


Stopped reading after this, have you actually realised what you just said?, the immigration problem has been around a long time

The BNP are just thugs, I myself am not political (but i know enough about politics) but heck the country's in such a mess so the general population are looking for someone to blame, oh wait a minute lets blame our lazy selves for being giving a cushy life (by the government) because we have been shagging like rabbits and left school with no qualifications and simply dont want to work and be ****ing sponges.

/Rant Over


----------



## dave1180

As I said they are a wake up call to the big two.. that is how they have helped. I didn't say we should vote them in to power. Maybe you should read it and think before having a rant?


----------



## SteSteez

LoL @ Dave1180

Immigration has long been at the forefront of politics way before The BNP even existed, Immigration itself has always existed.

Simply looking into my Gene Pool I will find ancestry from Italy (Romans) and somewhere along the line they interlinked with Anglo-Saxons (German) during much rape and destruction of small villages.

This makes me an immigrant, sure I was born here and i'm whiter than cocaine yet in The BNP's eyes i'm a ****ing paki.

We'll have to send Michael Bisping back to Cyprus.

The BNP are on the bandwagon simply for votes, if they got into power they'd be left there scratching their heads.

Jeevan - Manchester is also quite well known for it's Anti-BNP campaigning with frequent attendances to the North West Socialist's monthly meetings I can assure you there is heavy amounts of campaigning being done inparticular from our big Asian communities in regions such as Cheetham Hill and from our Jewish communities in Prestwich, but most importantly from our white communities where GTR Manchester has frequently rejected The BNP's attempt to win seats in local elections.

I do have an interest in trade agreement rejections and how countries producing their own materials survive.

Uusually countries who decide not to import but rather export are more prone to lower income and lesser quality of life. Sure their average unemployment figures are far lower than say The UK but their quality of life is quite poor.

So Although I would like The UK to somewhat reject some forms of importation from "cheaper labour countries" such as China/Thailand/Taiwan for the sake of UK employment, I'm also in favour of importation for the sake of the lifestyles we have become accustomed to.

The BNP's fall short as soon as they begin to type or publish their crap really as it's been found the computers they use have been made in china, the printers they use made in Vietnam, the paper they use is made in Brazil, the wooden floor they used to walk on to collect their paper is made in Canada, least not forgetting the shoes they wear are made in Italy... And infact it's been found the leaflets The BNP are distributing have been distributed by minimum wage leafleft distributors who are infact immigrants (and have been illegal immigrants in some cases)

The BNP are hypocritical, vote for a proper party

Pirate Party UK - Home

Respect - Home

As for Skinheads in Manchester wearing Tapout and Racism in MMA - it is an issue that does need addressing, as was Racism in Football that had a major impact on ethnic minorities becoming accepted into the sport.

Are these skinheads genuine MMA? as in have some active role in MMA with training, watching the sport and so on? if so it is very worrying.

I'm not going to mention names but where I train at on several occasions when people have been chatting stories have been told and racist comments have been made, maybe some lad will tell a story about being beaten up by a gang of asians, then someone else will say: ****ing paki bastards, or whatever you know... and the Instructor has failed to pull people up about those comments, on some occasions actually agreeing with those comments.... But I can count on one hand the amount of times this has occured in the place where I train in the space of a few years going there 3-4x per week....

One of the major reasons in my interest of MMA is because of its "mixed" entirity, anything goes you know, Vale Tudo...

Dickheads who happen to wear Tapout Tee's obviously don't get the idea of MMA and in a few years time they'll be off onto something else, the next craze (hopefully)


----------



## MUTINY!

Quite funny as I was writing my original post. I was on the phone to my bank to a girl of foreign origin (not that this actually matters, just wanted to help clear up the bad reaction people get when they deal with none English people when dealing with matters down the phone) and she was VERY helpful in assisting me on my fraudulent transactions claim....Oh wait she wouldn't be here if the BNP got their way!

If you look at society as a whole population you'll see my rant was quite truthful and not just a torrent of rage. Sports are a major factor in the BNP's attack and by attack I mean brainwashing the sheep to vote for them.


----------



## dave1180

The point I'm trying and seem to be failing to make is that they have given our incompetent government the kick up the arse they really needed..


----------



## salmirza

Cool politics my favourite subject;

BNP = Nazis they may deny it to look respectable but we may go to various seminars with wrestling/ ju jitsu masters, they go and meet shitbags like the KKK and various Nazis around Europe and of course many of them have been prosecuted around race hate crimes heres a flavour of some of their views

"Rape is simply sex. Women enjoy sex, so rape cannot be such a terrible ordeal.

"To suggest that rape, when conducted without violence, is a serious crime is like suggesting that force-feeding a woman chocolate cake is a heinous offence.

"A woman would be more inconvenienced by having her handbag snatched."

BBC NEWS | UK | UK Politics | BNP removes 'rape myth' candidate

He was withdrawn as a candidate by the BNP if he was in an organisation I was a part of id get him kicked out for sure!

Freedom of speech? Let em on question time? No thanks if a group which campaigned around abusing kids or raping women wanted some air time id be out on the streets making sure they didn't get it.

Fascists have always used a mixture of constitutional means and thuggish violence to come to power.

Hitler came to power through a mixture of elections and street thuggery.

Again the mainstream politicians of all political persuasions denounced Hitler but believed that he could be fought through constitutional means. Once in power, Hitler sent many of these politicians to concentration camps.

Despite being an admirer of Hitler's political manifesto Mein Kampf, Griffin has tried to hide his fascist politics.

He has tried to remodel the BNP along the lines of French fascist Jean Marie Le Pen's National Front.

Like Le Pen, Griffin has tried to maintain a Nazi hardcore at the heart of his organisation but also attempted to win a wider audience by adopting a veneer of respectability.

This is why elections are so important to the BNP - Griffin hopes to use them to win a foothold in mainstream politics.

But the real aim of the BNP is clear. Griffin spelt this out when he told supporters in 1996 that the BNP needed to be seen as "a strong, disciplined organisation with the ability to back up its slogan, 'Defend Rights for Whites', with well-directed boots and fists."

He made it clear that "When the crunch comes, power is the product of force and will, not of rational debate."

If a BNP member came to train I wouldn't coach or wrestle with him

In relation to immigration the irony is if people have free movement they re more likely to go as many polish people now the work's dried up have gone home the only people who stay are those who have no status as if they go back they know it'll be impossible to get back in again. Plus if this government keeps bombin the shite out of other counties then people will escape that I know I would


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Marc, how is it a contradiction ?

I'm saying we should accept political parties and let them say what they want, but anyone who votes for them and believes them is ignorant.

I didnt even realise what time I wrote it .. Im usually up at that times, getting ready for some yoga / meditation and caveman training on the park

I would love for them to be on question time, just to see how pathetic he is

At the big BNP festival, they were burning black child dolls,little kids were given the "honour" of setting them alight, after mock trials

Im hoping they are just fake MMA fans, but if they come into the gym I'm at, or you're at, I hope you put them in their place


----------



## hitman

Yet again a load of old rubbish when it comes to the BNP. How many of you commenting have actually gone onto their website & looked at their manifesto? They don't believe in kicking out all 'non-whites' but wish to stop any more immigration, white or non-white, coming in. Anyone with half a brain can see the effect of immigration: schools, NHS, housing, employment.......open your eyes. Don't believe what the media says, it's all for a political purpose. And as for them using a polish pilot in their picture, that actually proves their point. Alot of their leaders etc are university educated and would not make a mistake like that. They did it to highlight their respect for anyone who has fought for this country! Indians, Gurkhas etc. I remember the BNP being the first ones campaigning for the Gurkhas years ago when this 'so-called' government wanted them out! But everyone believed the papers without doing their own research. Any one here already can stay here, illegals booted out, anyone arrived here recently and commits a serious crime booted out, live by our culture & customs not theirs, no mosques or sharia law. what's wrong with that? MULTICULTURALISM DOES NOT WORK! I wish everyone would stop putting the BNP with C18 or NF coz there not. Don't you think they would have dealt with the UAF by now? Research your facts before commenting in future. I've been a member for 3 years still in contact with all my black friends who know I am a BNP member and even some of them complain about polish workers and immigration. We are not Nazi's as my family fought against them, and would not dream of joining a party associated with Nazism. The BNP are for Britain to make it a healthier, safer and more prosperous place to live. And if some fighters are BNP.....who cares! As long as they aren't rude or ignorant and don't bring politics to the ring, let them be. Once again don't believe what you read in the media, 99% of the time it's b******s.


----------



## rsp84

im sure i saw some late night dicussion(do not remember what channel) a couple yrs ago where a bnp representive came on with other debators of other races, and couldnt answer one question they asked of the polictics, and he had to walk off.

If they want to be on the bbc to discuss, then let them, but at least with a pannel of other debators, and not just a straight forward interview, and some much needed truth will be shown.


----------



## Imy

hitman said:


> no mosques or sharia law. what's wrong with that?


That statement in itself shows me you can't even tell the difference between an ethnic minority and a religion.


----------



## hitman

islam is an alien religion, one which is not compatible with our western culture. Britain is a christian country, our morals & values are based on christianity. Wether It is to do with religion or ethnic minorities, both are not welcome if we have to change our way of life to accommodate others.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

LMAO at Hitman ..

The BNP is led by a man who grew up for years not believing in the holocaust, and I wouldnt be surprised if he still does

Regarding the polish pilot, it doesnt prove their point at all, they were taking great pride in how great britain was, and they accidentally used a wrong picture, and decided to come up with some bullshit reason, though I guess you're right, the leaders are university educated, so they must know everything about every subject.

The BNP showed support to the Gurkhas ?

They didnt want a black soldier who was a hero to recieve the VC, calling his actions routing, when clearly, they werent, he was a hero .. had he been a white brit, then he woulda been a hero. Yeah, really highlighting respect, despite the fact his fellow troops praised his work, the BNP came out and said what he did was routine, this was said by members who havent been to war or been in that situation, they dont respect Black brits, and we're meant to believe that they respect Polish / Gurkhas etc.

Multicultarism does work, it's just people with a stupiud ideology like yours that make it difficult, religion isn't real but I can understand people wanting faith and spirits. The only way to move forward is to learn from one another and help one another. I think most of us realise, a skin colour doesnt define a person, their actions does. The BNP have shown numerous times, they dont believe that.

Why no Mosques ?

The large majority of Muslims live good lives and interact with society, there are only a small minority who are extremists and dont like the western culture. Also, don't give me b.s about how you cant build churches in Muslim countries, when you can, because in Indias punjab region there are a lot of churches. Also, how many Churches get built in south american countries, where tribes have their own faiths and have done for thousands of years. Another interesting fact, the first suicide bombers were Christians

This is a Christian dominated country, however, you'll find that Christianity learnt some stuff from other religions. Also, during the crusades, Muslim doctors were sent over to the UK to help Christian doctors when they were stuck. You seem like an idiot who thinks Muslims came here and started trouble, but just for fun, I'll tell you something, in 1604 there was a leaflet published in London that warned people that Muslims were living in London, and the numbers grew, so there has been a Muslim population here for centuries.

The fact is, morals & values shouldnt be based on religion

Fighters should be good people, we dont want barbarians, otherwise we might aswell accept paedos, rapists, murderers. Well if a fighter supports a party that wants a whites only Britain, then they are ignorant to support that party and think it's good.

The BNP are clearly prejudice, because I'm not allowed into the party due to skin colour .. that sums them up .. whites only ..

I'm British, I love this country, .. Under BNP definition I'm not a Brit

Again, you're an immigrant too, you've just been here longer than my family, but you still have immigrant roots

Immigration does need to be controlled ..

The BNP are making it healthier ? by not acknowledging homosexuals ? by wanting to make it legal to slap kids ? LOL, Medieval utopia .. that's all it is

Finally, all you've done is go on in a little rant, trying to put your argument into the place, but you havent commented on points others have made. You've made comments with no explanations. I'm waiting to see if you can do so, or if you're just going to be an idiot and ignore them.


----------



## temeura

Christian values?

What like showing kindness and respect? Equality and inclusiveness? Peace?

I do like the grand, political party trick of shining a light on everything that seperates us, rather than looking at what unites us.


----------



## SteSteez

hitman said:


> our morals & values are based on christianity.


Yours might be Hitman, myself personally I find it quite obscene to f**k little choir boys.


----------



## hendy1992

I'm not a supporter of the BNP but I strongly believe they should have the right to say what they want. It seems to me that you are allowed to say what you want as long as you don't offend the left. I know that someone with 88 tattooed on them and a swastika is joining my gym.


----------



## salmirza

hendy1992 said:


> I'm not a supporter of the BNP but I strongly believe they should have the right to say what they want. It seems to me that you are allowed to say what you want as long as you don't offend the left. I know that someone with 88 tattooed on them and a swastika is joining my gym.


absolutely;

1 â€œHonestly now, would you prefer your kid growing up in Oldham and Burnley or 1930s Germany? It would be better for your child to grow up there.â€

Mark Collett, leader of the Young BNP on Channel 4 in 2004

2 â€œMeanwhile, the indigenous side in the low-to-medium level civil war brewing in this country is getting its trainingâ€¦Itâ€™s all going to get very messy.â€

Nick Griffinâ€™s blog on BNP website

3 â€œRape is simply sex. Women enjoy sex, so rape cannot be such a terrible physical ordeal â€¦ [it] is like suggesting forcefeeding a woman chocolate cake is a heinous offence.â€

Then BNP London organiser and GLA candidate, Nick Eriksen

4 AIDS is â€œa friendly disease because blacks, drug users and gays have it.â€

Mark Collett, leader of the Young BNP on Channel 4 in 2004

and as for those stinkin' foreign muslims from the midd.... hang on Christianity wa...wa..was from the middle east too and there was me thinking it was from Cheltenham Down with Christmas too thats wat i say

and as for BJJ well brazil aint british is it! and ju jitsu sounds a bit foreign too so down with that as well

http://www.toryscum.com/images/04-05/hate-mail.pdf


----------



## SanshouMatt

Why is it that we can only latch onto the BNP/C18 and the rest as just about the only groups? Yep, we can all agree, they are idiots, and not very well organised idiots at that which is what makes them almost laughable. But, there are also issues around anti white sentiment in a lot of parts of England, a lad I used to work with moved out of his home town because of the family pressure for him to stick within Muslim and non white groups and maintian solidarity, frankly I find that as bad as anyone white doing the same thing but we all shy away from having that conversation.

Lets face it we are a multicultural country but we can only have any sense of community if people integrate. I know a hell of a lot of first generation Jamaicans and their families in London who can't stand Africans simply because they refuse to integrate or even learn English, is that racism or just people getting tired of someone looking for an easy ride?

Do I want to have people who are openly racist associated with my sport? Hell no but the door swings both ways...

Can't believe I got drawn into this again, politics, racism, war, famine, death, aids, homelessness, recession, depression....

Why did Bill Hicks have to die? It would have been so much better if we'd just voted him world president!


----------



## NLG

BNP & MMA?

Ive got one better than that:


----------



## SanshouMatt

I ****ing hate that, go anywhere throughout asia and the swastika is a pretty common symbol, Jains and Buddhists have used the image for centuries, it's got a strong connection with vedic philosophies and is seen in a lot of buddhist tattooing throughout Thailand and SE asia. This stuff about the Nazis reversing it to change the meaning is a load of bollocks, it's the same way round as a good luck symbol in the Hindu faith and is the symbol for Bon Buddhists in Tibet etc.. etc...etc...

It really hacks me off because I don't view it as a Nazi symbol at all and I would really like it included in a buddhist tattoo I am planning to get done by Jondix in Barca (well known buddhist tatto artist), have a look at the work he's done and you'll see it everywhere, don't think it'd be a good idea seeing as most people don't really have a clue what it's really all about.


----------



## Si-K

yeah, point is proved by watching the da vinci code (sp)...but you are right if you walk round with it on some uneducated gimp will probably say something and then where do you go from their..especially if you are young white and have short hair...like most lads I know in MMA...including myself (although grown slighlty on top for the winter!).


----------



## hendy1992

salmirza said:


> absolutely;
> 
> 1 â€œHonestly now, would you prefer your kid growing up in Oldham and Burnley or 1930s Germany? It would be better for your child to grow up there.â€
> 
> Mark Collett, leader of the Young BNP on Channel 4 in 2004
> 
> 2 â€œMeanwhile, the indigenous side in the low-to-medium level civil war brewing in this country is getting its trainingâ€¦Itâ€™s all going to get very messy.â€
> 
> Nick Griffinâ€™s blog on BNP website
> 
> 3 â€œRape is simply sex. Women enjoy sex, so rape cannot be such a terrible physical ordeal â€¦ [it] is like suggesting forcefeeding a woman chocolate cake is a heinous offence.â€
> 
> Then BNP London organiser and GLA candidate, Nick Eriksen
> 
> 4 AIDS is â€œa friendly disease because blacks, drug users and gays have it.â€
> 
> Mark Collett, leader of the Young BNP on Channel 4 in 2004
> 
> and as for those stinkin' foreign muslims from the midd.... hang on Christianity wa...wa..was from the middle east too and there was me thinking it was from Cheltenham Down with Christmas too thats wat i say
> 
> and as for BJJ well brazil aint british is it! and ju jitsu sounds a bit foreign too so down with that as well
> 
> http://www.toryscum.com/images/04-05/hate-mail.pdf


I'm a member of the conservative party so it was a waste of time getting them quotes mate :good


----------



## salmirza

hendy1992 said:


> I'm a member of the conservative party so it was a waste of time getting them quotes mate :good


the quotes wernt from the weblink; however y r u a tory dude!!!!


----------



## SteSteez

White White White is right, rear naked choke them out and no need to fight fight fight 

Matt raised a good issue with regards to integration and multi-culturism only working if all cultures work together in the society.

There are racists all over the world, whether its say Indians Vs. Pakistanis, S/N Korea, several occasions witnessing racist Thais against Vietnamese

Is it just in the western culture of this stereotypical racist we seem to have?










Or do other cultures have a different image portrayal of how a racist looks?

I hope so because as Matt points out there are Black Africans who are very racist, this isn't to say they are a majority however...

In my day to day life in most parts i see integration, people just getting on with their lives... they may have political agendas and so on but they may be civilised and keeping it to themselves.

I live in Bury, which is very near Burnley/Blackburn which has suffered racial tensionsl, im also near Oldham (same problems) and Bolton which has racial tensions brewing but hasn't yet boiled over.

There are decent sized ethnic minority communities here, and yes many choose to congregate together, choosing to live closeby and so on but end of the day we still have those genetic tendencies which like a pack of wolves is to stick together in security and prosperity.

The same thing happens with white communities living in parts of Spain, sure you'll find stray wolves who decide to hunt by themselves but from what i've seen the whites live next door to the whites and they also function together, choosing to eat, drink and sleep in the same places.

Do they hate "the *****" ? well from my experience no most of them like the spanish way of life and the people but they just choose to stick with their "wolf pack"

Also note: i am aware that there are some spanish people that really dislike the english, indeed being racist towards english... but these people are a minority.

The world is becoming a smaller place all the time, with the ability to communicate all over the world and meet different people... more and more Mixed Race babies are being born day by day - this will eventually in many years to come (like 1,000yrs??? ) make us all one race

And sorry Nick Griffin but i hate my white pasty skin and all my shitty hayfever red nose symptoms that come with being Germanic/Anglo-Saxon so if or when i'm reincarnated in a 1,000yrs time i wanna come back with goregous permanent tanned skin with the physical genetic prowess of Usain bolt 

Wha Gwan


----------



## temeura

Ste, great post!

Just have to say, there is very little racism between South and North Koreans.

South Koreans and Japanese is another thing!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

The difference between those and all the other countries is that we're a western country and meant to be civilized ..

at the end of the day, to progress we must learn from one another and help

and any racism, by blacks , whites, asians is not right .. and there are too many people who use the race card


----------



## SanshouMatt

jeevan said:


> The difference between those and all the other countries is that we're a western country and meant to be civilized ..


And the award for racist comment of the day goes to....

Western countries are civilised and eastern countries are not? Very strange world view you have there..


----------



## PrideNeverDies

lol

from my experiences, it seems that way

in India the caste system is very very stupid

in eastern countries people believe in death penalities like it's a joke, and dont give great rights as much as we do


----------



## hendy1992

salmirza said:


> the quotes wernt from the weblink; however y r u a tory dude!!!!


I'm a tory because Gordan Brown is a tit Nick Clegg is a tit and Nick Griffin is a tit.


----------



## salmirza

hendy1992 said:


> I'm a tory because Gordan Brown is a tit Nick Clegg is a tit and Nick Griffin is a tit.


agreed; however so is cameron and his crew, actually thats an insult to tits they re all a bunch of tossers of the highest order


----------



## joeedoom

The BNP is basically just UKIP for people who really need a cuddle.


----------



## spitfire

hendy1992 said:


> I'm a tory because Gordan Brown is a tit Nick Clegg is a tit and Nick Griffin is a tit.


Oh dear. A Tory. Have you forgotten that they almost destroyed the nhs. Was directly responsible for all of the train crashes after it was privatised. Destroyed manufacturing. Was responsible for the destruction of communities. Don't you remember that this country was on its knees before labour came in. Don't believe the Tory bullshit. They are demagogues just the same as the Bnp.

Few I'm gonna have a lay down now.


----------



## SteSteez

And USA doesn't have a death penalty? they are "westernised"

Wasn't it an Indian man who said: An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind.... Gandhi

---------------

As for The Tories... don't get me started on that filth I'd rather vote for the monster raving looney party.

I no longer like voting for Labour but in my poll ward where i live The Cons have a decent backing due to it being a quite middleclass white area, i'd rather vote for Respect Coalition, Pirare Party UK.. but they always get low numbers so might aswel fight the bluenosed bastards and vote Labour.

My Grandfather was a labour councillor back in the 80's/90's so i know all about the Thatcher era and the big f**k up she did.


----------



## Imy

Mmmm, politics.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Ste

I dont like Gandhi, he wasn't as great as people have made him out to be, it's because he was seen as a good guy here , but a lot of Indians who were from different castes and are from India, have said he was a racist , and he also had the chance to save the lives of 3 major freedom fighters, but he did nothing, the guy in charge of the empire in India asked Gandhi for his opinion and Gandhi didnt say anything to help them

"Better to be violent if there's violence in our hearts than to put on the cloak of non-violence to cover impotence." - Gandhi

The U.S.A does have the death penalty but much more civilized, in quite a few countries you have death penalties by village assaults and hurling stones, and because of morals the death penalty is flawed, a woman who is caught with a man from another religion can be stoned for example. They also encourage family members to kill family if they do wrong. At least in the U.S you get a fair trial, whereas in parts of Asia you see death penalties decided by tribal leaders , and women have no say.


----------



## salmirza

you can agree with someone even if u dont like them, i use one of ghandis quote all the time wen he came to the uk he was asked wat he thought of civilisation in which he replied "i think its a very good idea"

the USA represents 5% of the worlds population yet its prison system has created 24% of the worlds prison population

Incarceration in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

taking aside thier aweful foreign policy and the terrible way it treats its poor the word america and civilised in my view dont really marry!

I hate the tories being a socialist and union organiser, however i do differentiate between them the idiotic UKIP and the BNP, id share a platform/ debate with a tory/ukip person but wouldnt with a nazi aka bnp

i grew up in the 80s wen the NF were kickin around i was chased spat at beaten up etc wen i was 13 by 26 year old thugs, i coach 13 year olds and theres no way id hit em they re kids, children.

the nazis are on the rise in europe The far right is on the march again: the rise of Fascism in Austria | Mail Online this leads to roma gyspies getting dragged out of their houses and beaten up

as said in earlier posts the bnp were getting their own kids to burn "gollywogs"

Angel-faced racist aged 12 | Girl burns golly at BNP fun day | News Of The World

thats why i say no platform for nazis and wherever i coach they aint welcome on the mat


----------



## PrideNeverDies

been revesled yday .. 21st october bbc studios

question time .. the bnp nick griffin will be debating with 3 major parties

This will be funny .. he's gonna back track so much

f**k Gandhi, he's been painted as a hero, he did some good things, but the bad things he has done has been hidden ..he

did some great things, but he let 3 major freedom fighters die because they were gaining popularity and people didnt want to follow Gandhi because he discriminated other castes,

Anyway,

I really really want to see the BNP at debate, they're so idiotic

pure ENGLISH WHITE IS WHat they THEY CALL themselves, yet, follow their blood line and you will find eastern european blood

I was also told that by bnp member that they dont discriminate against coloured folk, and told me that fellow sikhs and buddhists were shown respect, I asked if I could join, he said no .. refused to tell me why, I said its because Im not white, and he didnt reply


----------



## hendy1992

salmirza said:


> agreed; however so is cameron and his crew, actually thats an insult to tits they re all a bunch of tossers of the highest order


The conservatives have really good policies mate you should go on the website and have a look.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

exactly .. they did screw us up, but the thing ism they seemed o have learnt the good from labour and the bad and have developed

Cameron is the man


----------



## spitfire

I cannot believe any one falls for the Cameron bullshit. He's just a sales man and just as slimy. If it was left to them everyone would have lost their savings banks would gave gone down the pan and not one of you would have a job. Don't believe the hype. It's bullshit.

The bnp are nothing to worry about. Yes they can possibly be violent I don't know but what they can do is split the Tory vote a bit. Which can only be a good thing. I ****in hate the Tories.


----------



## temeura

I wouldn't piss on Cameron if he was on fire! I'd piss on Nick Griffin though.

Then I'd kick him in the face a few times and set him on fire again, racist c**t!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

i like griffin because he speaks his mind, his mind is just awful and he's a coward cus he denies hes racist

It's like I respect Hitler as a businessman .. he had a plan and executed it brilliantly, but what the actual plan was, killing jews, was awful


----------



## callam_nffc

Only reason i ever vote labour is not because i think theyre any good, but just cos i cant stand any of the other parties

I dislike the tories just as much as the bloody bnp


----------



## SanshouMatt

Following a bit of mod discussion I thought I should just remind everyone to keep on topic, this was about the BNP and I guess racism as a whole in MMA and not really a thread for discussing political views so can we please keep it on topic if we are going to have this sort of discussion.

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

just in general

i dont understand why so many people are getting mad about the bnp being on question time

its only a good thing, because either

a. Griffin will show his true colours and stick to his words and show the world he is a racist and homophobe

Or

2. He will show that he is a coward and backtrack on past bnp statements made


----------



## salmirza

hes gonna play down his violent past and connections and try to look respectable, basically hes gonna lie, he denys the holocaust and shouldnt be given airtime.

its interesting the BBC has real double standards, they re heavily vetting the audience

also when there was a charity appeal request to send blankets food etc to the Gaza after it had been bombed to shit it was refused by the BBC so, freedom of speech for some but not for others


----------



## hendy1992

I really really really hope that their is a proper debate on question time

But i know there will not be one , the minuite nick griffin will try to make a point regarding any of his policies jack straw and the crowd will call him racist. This will not be a debate.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Know they won't, there not gonna let any idiots into the show . they are strongly vetting the audience ..

And when ever Griffin does talk about foreigners, it usually is racist !!


----------



## AndyMulz

jeevan said:


> Know they won't, there not gonna let any idiots into the show . they are strongly vetting the audience ..
> 
> And when ever Griffin does talk about foreigners, it usually is racist !!


This is no way meant to cause offense but mate you play the race card far too much , i mean its all you ever come out with even in your other thread all you were talking about was how i was on par with racists.

I havent read this thread but to be honest growing up i wasnt totally Anti BNP the school we all went to was ****ed everytime a young lad of a diffrent race got in a scrap it was delt with a racial assault and the other lad was booted out the school id say i said cheery to 2 or 3 mates because they in way treated them exactly the same as the other white scots lads and held them accountable for their mouths and it built alot of bad feelings that these groups of lads that refused to mix could call on that and no one would disagree with them.

The only problem is see in a racial society is division and its a two way street . Jeevan you have a myspace page with a a video youve uploaded saying "white chick spewing" you imagine the shit that would come my way if it was the other way about.

I dont discrimate between races if a white guy is beside a black guy im fine with calling them both ****s:laugh:

"Were all brothers in a sense" Evan Tanner


----------



## callam_nffc

lmao, another quality post by andy to jeevan, which im sure will be about as popular as the local bus service in israel


----------



## AndyMulz

callam_nffc said:


> lmao, another quality post by andy to jeevan, which im sure will be about as popular as the local bus service in israel


Is any of it wrong though mate?

Im in no way a racist take offense to be labelled with that.


----------



## callam_nffc

haha im only jokin mate, and i understand what your saying for sure


----------



## SanshouMatt

Is this thread going to go back the subject of MMA and racism / the BNP in MMA? if not I'm going to close it.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Really, when do I play the race card ? .. I mentioned it in the other thread, but I understand that white folk are also discriminated against. However, you must be tripping to think its anywher near equal.

So out of about 100 threads, I've mentioned race twice, maybe a few more times, once in a bnp related thread, and once to bring it up to say racist discrimination is on a par with sexism and homophobia ? that's playing the race card ? ..

ps. I dont think you understand the meaning of "all you ever come out with" , because I want you to show me that in every post i make , i take it to racism ? .. or are you just exaggerating

You clearly have no idea what playing the race card means, you've just jumped on the bandwagon of saying it so that you don't have to debate .. playing the race card is accusing someone else of doing something to you because of your skin colour or against someone who has raised a valid point and you argue with it by trying to accuse them as racists, when have i done that ? ..

It would then appear you're tryna defend Nick Griffin ? the man in the party which burns black dolls in mock trials because they are black ? the man that denied the holocaust ? the party that felt rape didnt exist , the party that discriminated against a brave black soldier .. or are you just tryna start an argument ?

can you dig that clown ?

As you can seee, I dont really like racist / gay / sexist jokes .. which is why if someone was to have a video that said "white chick spewing", I'd tell em to remove it because the skin colour shouldnt matter, and I'd do the same to you ... However, most folk wouldnt see it as that big of a deal if you said white / black / brown , as long as you're not using racist names, most folk wouldnt care because you're not posting the video out of hate or anything , though some douches would probably go ott with criticism

I have always said, a lot of times beef is because people being ****s to one another, it's getting quite rear for it to be related to race, however in many areas it's still there strongly. I feel sad that stuff like that was dealt as a racial assault, it's poor work by teachers and police not to realise (unless it was a racist assault), in my hood, people know when people are just being ****s or being racist and they deal with it appropriately.

Anywya, Matt I'll take it back to the topic

Anyone had any experience with bnp members at the gym ?


----------



## salmirza

I dont particularly like people with racist views but theres a world of difference with that and the BNP, THEY RE NAZIS for F** sake they deny the holocaust were getting their kids to burn "golliwogs" at their festival in Derby thats why i have no truck with them watsoever

PS anyone on question time who heckles or disrupts q time in my view is not an idiot, they re a bloody hero!!!

bit long but i think a good article on the subject;

No platform for Nazis

Michael Rosen, broadcaster

People have been arguing for many years about the slogan, "No platform for Nazis." In 1936 Oswald Mosley and the British Union of Fascists said that they intended to march through a largely Jewish area of east London.

There were leaders who advised the people of that area to stay indoors and let them pass. There were others - socialists and communists, like my parents - who said, no, we should stop them coming through.

Recent events have highlighted this once more. The English Defence League (EDL) has decided to demonstrate outside mosques. It is trying to intimidate Muslim worshippers in that locality.

Following from that they hope that the news will spread and all Muslims in Britain will feel intimidated.

In other words, the EDL is claiming, "If you are a Muslim, be afraid. Be particularly afraid when you go to mosque because we might be there threatening you.

"We own this street, this locality, this country - you don't. You have no right to be worshipping here. You have no right to be in this country. This place belongs to 'us'."

This is the politics of racist persecution. It also breaks the hard won principle of religious toleration. That's why we have to confront them then and there, deny them the platform from which they are acting out these claims. That's "no platform" in action.

Another example is the matter of the BBC suggesting that it will invite British National Party (BNP) leader Nick Griffin on to Question Time.

Like the street, the BBC is a public place and is indirectly publicly-owned. The BBC has a responsibility to represent everyone. It has no responsibility to represent those who attack sections of the population and demand that they leave the country.

Owners

Griffin will be given the right - by us as indirect owners of the BBC - to say that a percentage of us shouldn't be living here.

The only way in which a fascist party can bring that about is through terror, internment, deportation, and murder.

We are entitled to say that no party with this programme, either open or hidden, should have the right to come on to a public service to help it come about.

The BBC doesn't have to broadcast what anti-social people say and do. It doesn't have to give a platform to people who advocate burglary as a way of life. It may well choose to show such people.

But when it does it will always be surrounded by commentary and context that make clear that this is anti-social and that it is a "problem" that this person is saying such a thing.

This is because of what the BBC calls "compliance", which it has extended into the "trust agenda", which I, as a broadcaster, have to abide by.

On the BBC's own terms, it's clear to me that Griffin on Question Time would break both these principles.

It may seem to trivial to make the comparison, but the point about the recent Jonathan Ross/Russell Brand scandal, was that it broke "compliance" and "trust".

The BBC's contract with the public was deemed to be broken because it "offended" "us", and "we" couldn't "trust" it any more.

For those who've forgotten about it, this was about a broadcaster claiming that he had had sex with the granddaughter of the person he was ringing up, on air.

If that is "universally" deemed to be offensive, then how much more offensive is it to broadcast the views of someone who is planning to ruin the lives of millions of people?

The BBC also has a requirement to represent different "communities" and to be itself diverse. It cannot do this if it represents the BNP for the

simple reason that the party wants to eliminate different "communities" and diversity.

Griffin has made it clear that he wants to whiten the BBC - with his booklet on Jews in the corporation. In other words, there comes a point where total diversity breaks down.

And that's when there is a political party that wants to use the BBC in order to smash the very political system that is putting that party on air.

It would be as if, I, believing in principle that I should eat a variety of foods, also on that principle knowingly drank poison. "Ah well," I say to myself. "I must represent poison in my diet. It is just another food, after all."

We must demand that the BBC represents the population as a whole - and that means not letting Griffin use the BBC to threaten and intimidate millions of us.

If the invite to have him on goes ahead, we must do all we can to stop people agreeing to appear on TV with him


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Sal, it was Derbyshire !!! if it was in derby city, i woulda done something drastic

Sal, I can understand what you mean, but look at it, we're a civilized society for the most party, and question time is an intellectual debate, if we heckle him, it would make us seem like idiots .

However, if we lt him have a debate so that millions of folk could see just how racist or cowardly he was, it would be hilarious, they have no proper idea of how to run a country, and the only way to discourage people from voting for the bnp is to show that they dont have brains


----------



## SanshouMatt

So that was a no then was it? Not staying on topic, It's not like it's not been mentioned a few times. This is supposed to be about Rascism / the BNP and MMA. There are more than enough forums to visit where you can air your political views, sadly you've failed to grasp the MMA part of this.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I did ask if anyone has had any recent experiences with bnp or similar parties at mma .. just waiting for more people to come online

be patient matthew


----------



## SanshouMatt

Sorry, we're closing this thread now.


----------

